# CAADX Electronic Ready?



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Are CAAD10s easily convertable between standard shifting and electronic?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The 2014 and up CAAD10 all are Di2/EPS ready (the 2014 and 2015 frames are easy to differenciate, it's those with internal rear brake cable routing and the gear cable guides are not welded to the frame).

The older CAAD10 were mechanical or Di2 specific, the CAADX cross frames are all mechanical only... But, mechanical specific frames can use electronic groups but it will be with the wires externally routed, not as elegant but doable...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> The 2014 and up CAAD10 all are Di2/EPS ready (the 2014 and 2015 frames are easy to differenciate, it's those with internal rear brake cable routing and the gear cable guides are not welded to the frame).
> 
> The older CAAD10 were mechanical or Di2 specific, the CAADX cross frames are all mechanical only... But, mechanical specific frames can use electronic groups but it will be with the wires externally routed, not as elegant but doable...


Thanks


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Dan Gerous answered you question..

but I just wanted to clarify.. Caad10 and Caadx are different bikes.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

TricrossRich said:


> Dan Gerous answered you question..
> 
> but I just wanted to clarify.. Caad10 and Caadx are different bikes.


Yes, CAAD10 is the road frame, CAADX is the cross frame. Only the CAAD10 are Di2 ready.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Ahhh thanks yes I was asking about the CAAD10. Thanks for the calrification.


----------

